# 17 yr old QH



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

I like her. What are your plans?


----------



## busysmurf (Feb 16, 2012)

We bought her mainly for Jamie to do all-around in 4-H and open shows. I'd like to show her IBHA in WP & Western Riding. We'll see if Jamie has the drive it'll take to show breed shows.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

other than being a bit overweight and having a hanging down belly, she's a very nice horse. real solid build and will shine up nice.

what is IBHA?


----------



## busysmurf (Feb 16, 2012)

IBHA = International Buckskin Horse Assoc. They are the one of the two buckskin registries. ABRA (American Buckskin Registry of America) is the other one


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

I like her. She needs hill work.. lots and lots and LOTS of long trots up hill on a loose rein with the rider standing in the stirrups. 

She is pretty.. should do well in International Buckskin Horse Association shows when polished up!


----------



## busysmurf (Feb 16, 2012)

Sorry I meant American Buckskin Registry Assoc. Vacation brain has set in :/


----------



## busysmurf (Feb 16, 2012)

She already has a VERY strong hatred of long trotting over poles, lol. And long trotting in general. Next best thing when you don't have a hill nearby. 

Reminds her way to much like work


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Nice looking mare.


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

Bus she is a Red dun, i thought Buckskin association only allow buckskins?


----------



## busysmurf (Feb 16, 2012)

IBHA & ABRA registers the buckskin, dun, red dun, & grulla colors. The difference between the two registries is IBHA is restricted to strictly stock type horses 14hh or taller. ABRA registers all light horse breeds, mules, & ponies. Draft horses I'm pretty sure aren't allowed.


----------

